# Gettysburg bbq , pro and backyarder



## beerwagon (Apr 5, 2014)

Hey just checking to see if anyone is going to be competing in the Gettysburg Pennsylvania chili brew and BBQ 2. Its on July 12  they are having kcbs teams and a backhander event. Myself never being in a actual competition thought it would be fun to try. The backyarder event is made up of actual backyard folk and restaurants. Pretty cool considering sign up is $50.00 vs $250.00 the main event. Well was just curious and if anyone has pointers would love to hear em


----------



## bkbuilds (Apr 9, 2014)

I will probably be there but I don't plan on competing. I just started smoking so I think I'll be observing for awhile. Would sure like to gleam some know how from anyone / everyone though =)


----------



## beerwagon (Apr 9, 2014)

That's why they have a backyarder class, can't learn how to swim if you don't jump in and get your feet wet 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Plus I figure actually participating will help learn tons too


----------



## rdknb (Apr 9, 2014)

Odd that they have it on a Tuesday


----------



## rdknb (Apr 9, 2014)

OK looked on the web site, I believe you meant July 12 :)


----------



## beerwagon (Apr 9, 2014)

Sorry yea should be 12th I edited it, thanks


----------



## baconist (Apr 16, 2014)

Marking this on my calendar - chili, brews and BBQ are three of my favorite things. Anyone attend this last year? I'd like to go, but not as a competitor.


----------



## ribrat (Apr 17, 2014)

Does anyone have the website for this event?


----------



## beerwagon (Apr 19, 2014)

Here ya go

http://adamsarts.org/centurylinkchilibrewbbq2/about-our-event/

http://www.kcbs.us/events.php?year=2013&month=12&id=4647


----------



## bkbuilds (May 27, 2014)

According to kcbs site this event is canceled


----------

